# Best saltwater trolling motor?



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, help me out with suggestions. I've been running a 21' Majek RFL that I've decided to rig with a bowmount trolling motor. I had a MotorGuide Great White on my previous 21' RFL for a few years and had to replace the electronics board several times due to the vibration. Finally just started carrying the motor on the aft deck behind the leaning post and then setting it up if I wanted to use it - quite a hassle.

So ..... I'm looking for experiences and recommendations. If any of you are using a 24 volt motor on a 21' RFL, please pipe up if you are happy or not. It's been many years since I've paid any attention to trolling motors, are they making them stronger and more vibration resistant now? Oh ..... and I can't remember - what is the proper shaft length for my application? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

*Minn kota*

I am on my 5th year with a Minn Kota Riptide and would recommend it to anybody. Especially if you are prone to abuse it. The flexible shaft saves it when I troll into shallow areas. Another important thing is to mount it so it is front and center when deployed if possible. It improves the performance over side mounting the motor.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

When I got my great white 13 years ago, I kept having board issues with it & had to repair it many times til I burned the board beyond repair, the I learned about the digital upgrade kit for it & installed the kit about 9 years ago & with no issues at all out of it. The electronics on t/m are a lot better today than years ago.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Short shaft on that boat. Have had many Motor Guides - even on RFLs - with very few problems. I always end up bending the shaft though. No big deal. Just bought my first MinnKota - just to give them a try. Been told (by repair shop guy) that the MK shafts break often. We will see.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Mount it on a quick disconnect plate, and install another plate in the stern floor out of the way. That way it rides in the back and can be put up front when you need it (which is not every trip). It'll last a lot longer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Minn kota great whites are hard to beat. Had three motor guide varimax's burn up in a row because the infinite throttle control switch inside corroded when its supposed to be a waterproof housing. Good thing i got it at academy because motorguide gave me horrible customer service


-mac-


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had a Riptide for about 5 years now and have had to replace the board once. $180 and took the guy at FTU about 5 minutes to replace for $85.lol Other than that I've been very happy with the Minn Kota. My biggest complaint with the Motor Guide is the non tilting handle. With the extension handle on the Riptide I don't have to bend over constantly to adjust the motor. If you're a short guy this might not be a problem but at 6'3" my back gets worn out bending down constantly.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

Any thing but a Motor Guide.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

TOOEXTREME said:


> Any thing but a Motor Guide.


X1000

I switched to minn Kota and haven't looked back.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Replaced my Motor Guide with a Minn Kota and have been very pleased so far. I like the tilt & extending handle and it seems to be a stronger & more well built unit.
Paired with the Talon on the back, my fishing is a lot more fun now.


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

*Minn Kota Riptide SP*

A Minn Kota Riptide SP. I like the remote for sure. If you need to move to the back of the boat you still have control. I have a 70lb thrust 54" shaft 24 volt. It is mounted with a quick attachment which is good for many reasons. It moves my boat good which is a 21ft Dargel Skout. Some people complain that the release mechanisim is hard to deploy the trolling motor. I dont have a problem with it. Not only does your trolling motor matter but the batteries that are running it make a huge difference as well. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

If you're going to spend the money get a MinnKota ipilot. I bought mine last fall and have only used it a few times, but its fantastic. I can unlock the motor so it turns on but not deployed, use the outboard and troll a shoreline or reef edge using my fishfinder, then deploy the trolling motor and it will retrace my exact route. I spend more time fishing than playing with the motor now.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Minn Kota Riptide. 80lb thrust. Flexable shalt has been put to the test. No issues. Last time out, used it a lot in high wind. Was able to control the boat, no issues.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

i also have a 8 year old Minn kota rip tide about 2 years ago board crapped out. funny the replacement board is made better? repair guys told me minn kota fixed the problem and all is good. i would re-buy if i had too.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been doing some research on which Minn Kota I want to buy. I went to FTU and talked to the guys in the trolling motor department which is Gulf Coast Trolling motors. They were very helpful in explaining all the differences of each model. One thing they did tell me is that I definitley want to go with the ST model and not the SP model. The way I understood it was the ST model has a heavy duty transmission and will hold up much better than the SP model. Evidently they've seen problems with the SP.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I have owned both, Motorguide and Minn Kota. I personally have had issues with both of them at some point. Motherboard problems etc.

The MotorGuide Great white I have has been very good to me (Knock on wood.) 

I look at it like this, it's a Ford vs. Chevy debate or Mercury vs. Evinrude.
BOTH models will eventually break. The 3-4 times I have walked by Gulf Coast Trolling motors inside FTU, I see about a 50/50 split between Motorguide and Minn Kota.

That being said, if I had to buy a new one I would buy Minn Kota for 1 reason, the tilting handle. Being a tall guy, and even with a long shaft on my motor I still have to bend over slightly at times. Motorguide handles do not tilt. Motorguide has extensions to turn the motor left and right, but not the throttle. One could argue, more moving parts makes it more likely to break, true but I'll take my chances.

Lastly, make sure you always strap your trolling motor down when riding across the bay. I see too often people don't strap them down and they are banging around on a rough ride. These are electronics and not meant to be banged around.

Good luck.


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Trolling motor*

I have the Riptide very pleased with it, recently changed from Tiller
type to SP/ST remote control. Very pleased with it. One thing is install a quick release mounting plate, you want be sorry...makes for easy on/easy off.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

MinnKota ipilot


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

*Minds made up.*

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I spent many hours last night researching this deal and am becoming set on the Riptide ST80 iPilot. Yep, sure is pricey - around $1400. But a 2 yr factory warranty is impressive. So is being able to fish from a tower or console and control the bowmounted motor. I like the idea of the unit recording gps tracks and making the same troll at any selected speed, while compensating for wind/tide, along an uneven drop or shoreline time after time. Unfortunately, I think it will only store 6 tracks in memory - I can think of 20 that I'd like to record. And the automatic 'anchor in place', again compensating for wind/tide, whenever commanded will be very useful.

A quick disconnect will certainly be a necessity on a RFL to keep this baby from getting beaten up.


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

*I-Pilot Trolling motor*

Good selection FD, I have the same one and love it,,,what I like about it also is when I take the little lady fishing,,,ie.. she dont like to wade.. and the old tiller type was controlled from the front of the boat where she tends to fish because I have a the casting platform at rear of the boat, now I can stay on the platform and make all the tracks I like,,,much more fun and easier....plus I now get to fish also...I got Steve @ FTU to install mine and actually bought it from him,,,he did me right,,,like you said expensive,,,but monies well spent in my book. Hope you enjoy it as much as I have so for....

TZD


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

great choice, one tip on the IPilot's anchor ability to get it working the best, go towards the spot you want to stop at bow into the wind/current whichever is stronger and get going less than .3mph before you hit it, the biggest complaint i hear about that feature is Oh my boats moving around to much, well it saves the coords of the trolling motor not the boat so anything you can do to keep the trolling motor in the same spot ideal, I use mine a ton and it's been probably the best upgrade I've gotten over the last couple years


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys for the tips.


----------

